# French Kissing



## _Josephine_ (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys, how often do you and your wife French kiss/ how often do you French kiss her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

_Josephine_ said:


> Guys, how often do you and your wife French kiss/ how often do you French kiss her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We do it as a part of foreplay. It not like we do it as a hello or goodbye kiss. But...from what I gather lots of couples stop doing it completely over time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Only used as a prelude to lovemaking, my first XW absolutely hated it in any shape, form, or fashion; now, with my rich, skanky XW, it was a staple ~ that is, until the loving stopped!*


----------



## GIM003 (Feb 5, 2014)

My wife was never a big fan of French kissing. It's always been just a little, very infrequently.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

_Josephine_ said:


> Guys, how often do you and your wife French kiss/ how often do you French kiss her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Our tongues make some sort of contact pretty much every time we kiss, even if it's a quick kiss going out the door. Longer, deeper, more passionate french kisses, several times a day even when we are no where near the bedroom, and if we are in a position to, our mouths are locked when having sex.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Only in foreplay when foreplay was part of our marriage. Been a long time


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

_Josephine_ said:


> Guys, how often do you and your wife French kiss/ how often do you French kiss her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now, very rarely, but the w really is not very good at it! (I know....right) But, with that said, I have told her I would still "make out" with her like we were teenagers! But to no avail. oh well. :scratchhead:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH hates French kissing so it's rare. When he's feeling particularly amorous I'll get treated to deep intense passionate French kisses  I always look forward to those times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## _Josephine_ (Sep 7, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH hates French kissing so it's rare. When he's feeling particularly amorous I'll get treated to deep intense passionate French kisses  I always look forward to those times
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can imagine, that you look forward to those times.. so it is for me. Though, I have to admit, when my husband surprisingly feels like french kissing me, I reach shocked and get all shy! It's a rare thing nowadays...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Anytime I get frisky and jump on him...we are frenching....another one here.. our mouths are locked when making love.. unless he's slipping further under the sheets...or I...we've Frenched kissed since our teens. 


I found this on the net :



> French kiss, tongue kiss, pash, snog or deep kiss is a romantic or sexual kiss in which one participant's tongue touches the other's tongue (or lips) and usually enters his/her mouth.
> 
> Although family members may sometimes kiss on the lips, a kiss using the tongue almost always indicates a romantic relationship. French kissing stimulates the lips, tongue and mouth, which are all areas very sensitive to touch. It is considered by many to be both very pleasurable and highly intimate. Unlike other forms of "casual" kissing (such as brief kisses of greeting or friendship), episodes of French kissing will often be prolonged, intense, and passionate. Because of the intimacy associated with it, in many regions of the world tongue kissing in public is not acceptable to most, particularly for an extended time.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

_Josephine_ said:


> Guys, how often do you and your wife French kiss/ how often do you French kiss her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Daily.

It's also a sure fire way to get our daughter to leave the room in disgust.


Works whenever we want some alone time.

Our dining room is sunken about 6 inches lower than the living room.

When my wife gets home she stands in the edge of the dining room drops her purse and will just stay there until I acknowledge her and give her a kiss.

She does this because she's 5'0" and says she likes the change in perspective.
It makes her 6 inches taller when I'm in the dining room and she's on the threshold of the living room.

I get at least this one homecoming French kiss daily.
Usually more but always this one.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

With our 2 little boys around we dont french kiss nearly as much as we used to  

It's often saved more for behind doors intimacy ........ during foreplay and of course during PIV if we're facing one another


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE to French kiss!!! It's such a powerfully romantic act. It's a wonderful buildup to a great sexual experience.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Daily.
> 
> It's also a sure fire way to get our daughter to leave the room in disgust.
> 
> ...


That paints a beautiful picture, Tacoma!


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

My husband doesn't like it  Sometimes I get it though


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

_Josephine_ said:


> Guys, how often do you and your wife French kiss/ how often do you French kiss her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I love to french kiss. The noises she makes, the sensations of her mouth, tongue and her saliva. I love it all. I do this passionately but never jam my tongue in her mouth. Mrs. CuddleBug on the other hand is more a conservative dry kisser, so I push her boundaries on that from time to time. Like I give her a nice good kiss for 10 seconds.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Pretty much every day, whether or not it leads to something more - and it almost always leads to something more.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Our tongues make some sort of contact pretty much every time we kiss, even if it's a quick kiss going out the door. Longer, deeper, more passionate french kisses, several times a day even when we are no where near the bedroom, and if we are in a position to, our mouths are locked when having sex.


I swear you and the soon to be Mrs Sam are our dopplegangers on the other side of the world.

Mr H and I French kiss multiple times a day, every morning, every night, before, during and after sex, when we aren't having sex, if we are just cooking dinner together, any old time


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

God I love it, couldn't do without it in a relationship AT ALL
If you don't want to stick your tongue down my throat then GTFO!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Paramount importance for me. French kissing is required, and provided, on a daily basis in my house.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

It is something I like, but in answer to your question.....Never!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

It is something I love to do, but don't get it back from my wife as often as I would like. She likes it mostly during sex. I think it is an important part of foreplay.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've noticed several women who say their men don't enjoy it. My condolences. What's up with that? Germaphobs? And how exactly do you have sex without doing it? One certainly cannot keep their mouth closed during sex. Oh well. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

French kissing is just about THE most intimate thing to me (especially when looking deep into my lover's eyes). Plus he happens to be a GREAT kisser, and he tells me I am too , so we do it several times per day. Such a powerful intimate connection...

Couldn't live without it.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

agree with those that can't live w/o it. Wish we did it more, but with teenagers, time is not available enough


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> I've noticed several women who say their men don't enjoy it. My condolences. What's up with that? Germaphobs? And how exactly do you have sex without doing it? One certainly cannot keep their mouth closed during sex. Oh well. To each his own, I guess.


Not sure what his deal is with it. Obviously it's ok sometimes but not others.I'll never understand. 
He'll bury his face down south for as long as I'll let him but he gets awkward when it comes to deep kisses.It's not like I'm trying to jam my tongue down his throat either. Anything involving even slightly more than the tip of a tongue makes him squirmy. 
I brush multiple times a day,I floss,I get regular cleanings,drink lots of water,etc. My breath is good. He's just a weirdo.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It's a huge turn on for me. We do it throughout the sex act. It's not too often we do it outside the bedroom so to speak...unless it's to draw the other one into the bedroom.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> agree with those that can't live w/o it. Wish we did it more, *but with teenagers*, time is not available enough


Even better when the teens are around


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Not sure what his deal is with it. Obviously it's ok sometimes but not others.I'll never understand.
> He'll bury his face down south for as long as I'll let him but he gets awkward when it comes to deep kisses.It's not like I'm trying to jam my tongue down his throat either. Anything involving even slightly more than the tip of a tongue makes him squirmy.
> I brush multiple times a day,I floss,I get regular cleanings,drink lots of water,etc. My breath is good. He's just a weirdo.


:rofl: Just a weirdo. :rofl: 

But, I must say, I'm with him when it comes to going south for as long as I'm allowed.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love it and expect it as part of kissing alone or foreplay or lovemaking . Some can be a bit too aggressive with it though. I like it subtle and playful.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know, it varies, but pretty often.

And honestly, anytime I want to do "it", and she's not in the mood, I'll say "I have zero interesting watching what's on TV. Lets just go make out".

After about 10 minutes, she's pleading for the D. She just can't make out and not get all turned on.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Even better when the teens are around


Agreed, sometimes I kiss my wife just to get a rise out of the kid.

"You're doing that ON PURPOSE!!" as she bolts out of the room.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tacoma said:


> Agreed, sometimes I kiss my wife just to get a rise out of the kid.
> 
> *"You're doing that ON PURPOSE!!"* as she bolts out of the room.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Yes. Yes we are


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Almost every day. I'll almost always do so as a part of foreplay, but I like doing it at random moments too... the unexpected, routine moments. Like last night I was getting some water and my gf was standing at the microwave making popcorn and I came at her like I would for a quick hug/kiss, but held it longer and turned it into a longer, deeper kiss.

I like that its unexpected, and when I walk away she sort of goes "woo" or "whew" and shakes her head a bit like she's collecting herself, catching a breath or coming back to earth. Love that feeling.

Did the same when I was married, but it pretty much faded away after kids. After kids she'd laugh off such kisses or almost be bothered by them because she was doing something.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

We do it all of the time, everyday every where. The kids (15 - 23)never say anything and never had. I think part of it is we have always been this way. If I could get rid of them by doing it, we would never stop! LOL


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Daily basis


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Pretty much every day, whether or not it leads to something more - and it almost always leads to something more.


This is hubs and I also!!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Thunder7 said:


> I've noticed several women who say their men don't enjoy it. My condolences. What's up with that? Germaphobs? And how exactly do you have sex without doing it? One certainly cannot keep their mouth closed during sex. Oh well. To each his own, I guess.


Possibly worried about slobbering all over their women? It is a concern I have. It doesn't stop me, but I do hold back a little.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> :rofl: Just a weirdo. :rofl:
> 
> But, I must say, I'm with him when it comes to going south for as long as I'm allowed.


I think I scarred him for life when we were little kids and I licked his face in my very first french kiss attempt. To be fair,he's the one who turned his head.Had he not done that,our first kiss would have been a full on success. 

As for the going south addiction,it is an addiction I fully support and do whatever I can to make certain he gets his fix.Wouldn't want him to suffer through any sort of unpleasant withdraw symptoms!


----------



## Dredd (Apr 16, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> French kissing is just about THE most intimate thing to me (especially when looking deep into my lover's eyes). Plus he happens to be a GREAT kisser, and he tells me I am too , so we do it several times per day. Such a powerful intimate connection...
> 
> Couldn't live without it.


You make out with your eyes open?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dredd said:


> You make out with your eyes open?


best part about kissing deeply is opening your eyes just enough look down to see a faint blurry image of your partner's mouth and jawline...omg SEXEH SEXEH!!!

watching his mouth while he takes a sip of a drink or a bite of something gives a similar tingly feeling LOL


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Not as often as we should. He has really, really, really bad breath most of the time and it's difficult to ignore. But pop some gum in our mouths for a few seconds, and I'm good to go.  We started carrying massive amounts of gum in our house since mints and mouthwash don't work. Now we have to break the habit of not french kissing. 

I used to get kind of...grossed out by the saliva, but not now. Course, he used to always sneak his gum into my mouth, so that kind of ruined French kissing for a bit. rofl.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Has he seen a doctor C2W? Because it might be something that can be fixed. Gum issues or sinus.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

After work it is my ritual to throw a stick of gum in my mouth and chomp on it for the drive home, I dump it before I pull up at house. I come in and put my lunch cooler down and go in for the kill EVERY DAY! Then any other chance I get too....


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

why is it called french kissing. why not polish kissing?

I knew a polish girl who could.......never mind.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> why is it called french kissing. why not polish kissing?
> 
> I knew a polish girl who could.......never mind.


You know,

I always wondered about that.
Did the French invent that type of kissing ?
I doubt it.

Anyway , to answer the OP, we don't French kiss everyday , we exchange light kisses all the time , especially if me / she's dressed and leaving the house.

When we French kiss , invariably, my hands start moving all over, hair , back , hips , all over.
So when we start Frenching , it almost always leads to making out and / or sex.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I do it a lot to my wife and she says I slobber too much so I guess I am not very good at it.


----------



## ET1SSJonota (Dec 25, 2012)

As often as I can...which is less than daily. Usually get a peck and withdraw.


----------



## Fabiovelli (May 3, 2014)

She looks up at me as I take her face gently in my hands, parting her lips slowly with my tongue. I hear that little gasp escape her mouth,and at that moment there is no place I'd rather be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I made out with a French girl in my youth and I think I totally get why they call it French Kissing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*A Louisiana Cajun French coed(with no accent to speak of) enthusiastically indoctrinated me into the practice early on in my college Freshman year. My Lord, how she could "speak" with that tongue of hers!*


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> As often as possible


:iagree::iagree:

I'll give the wife pecks in front of the kids, or if we're rushing etc. Every time we part, we at least give each other a peck. I'll kiss her 3 times before she goes to sleep.

BUT when I want her to know how sexy I find her or to remind her that more than parents, cohabitants and even husband and wife...we're totally hot for each other...I give her the french kiss to curl her toes, close her eyes and get her fingers in my hair.

Which is as often as possible :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> why is it called french kissing. why not polish kissing?
> 
> I knew a polish girl who could.......never mind.


polish kissing (as in the verb [pol-ish] ) is VERY different, and fun in it's own right!


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Not as often as we should. He has really, really, really bad breath most of the time and it's difficult to ignore. But pop some gum in our mouths for a few seconds, and I'm good to go.  We started carrying massive amounts of gum in our house since mints and mouthwash don't work. Now we have to break the habit of not french kissing.
> 
> I used to get kind of...grossed out by the saliva, but not now. Course, he used to always sneak his gum into my mouth, so that kind of ruined French kissing for a bit. rofl.


Lyris mentions the doctor. That's big.

Does he eat a lot of onions or is there a particular food item he eats?

I can't eat onions much (if I want to kiss my wife that is LOL). I love onions but onions don't love my stomach.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> I'll give the wife pecks in front of the kids, or if we're rushing etc. Every time we part, we at least give each other a peck. I'll kiss her 3 times before she goes to sleep.
> 
> BUT when I want her to know how sexy I find her or to remind her that more than parents, cohabitants and even husband and wife...we're totally hot for each other...I give her the french kiss to curl her toes, close her eyes and get her fingers in my hair.
> 
> Which is as often as possible :smthumbup::smthumbup:


:iagree:

When my husband and I are not fighting, it happens often. We give quick pecks on our way out the door or in public, but typically will french kiss every day in the evening after our son goes to bed.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> :iagree::iagree:
> 
> I'll give the wife pecks *in front of the kids*, or if we're rushing etc. Every time we part, we at least give each other a peck. I'll kiss her 3 times before she goes to sleep.
> 
> ...


But that's one of the best times for it


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Rare over here too. Wish it happened more! ITs very passionate and, there is just something about it!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

One of the things I miss about being a teenager or even the first few months of dating (before the sex) are long, steamy make-out sessions on the couch that didn't end in sex. Don't get me wrong, I love sex but there was something about all of that tension, feeling teased and getting turned on but knowing you couldn't go further that was so exciting. 

We still make-out but it always leads to sex or is during sex because that's what adults do I suppose. I know a heavy petting/make-out session probably wouldn't be enough for him. He'd get too turned on and he'd want sex and be frustrated lol. If he did it though, it'd make me even more eager to jump his bones...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

At least a few times daily, and usually a lot more.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

'french kissing' is the bomb.

my wife likes french kissing almost too much. I say almost. she wants it ALL the time. it gets annoying. while i'm eating. in the elevator. out walking around. constantly!

I don't stop her though even when i'm not in the mood, because i see too many instances of the opposite, where the woman doesn't want anything. I try to appreciate what i have, because previously i was in a sexless marriage.

now i've got a real live one.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Fabiovelli said:


> She looks up at me as I take her face gently in my hands, parting her lips slowly with my tongue. I hear that little gasp escape her mouth,and at that moment there is no place I'd rather be.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"sigh".....that's soooo romantic Fabiovelli


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

almost never. She also doesn't like her face touched. We kiss (pecks) maybe 4-6 times a year. French (barely touching, briefly) only during sex, a couple times a year and only when I push the issue.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is one of the bigger issues that piss me off about our marriage (yeah there's more than just a couple). I LOVE French kissing. We used to do it all the time when we were dating, but like everything else it stopped when we got married. It's just another one of many reasons I was sold a bill of goods on my wedding day.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> my wife likes french kissing almost too much. I say almost. she wants it ALL the time. it gets annoying. while i'm eating. in the elevator. out walking around. constantly!


Wish I had that problem!


----------

